

Elon Musk wants to put humans in Mars in 10 to 12 years - rburhum
http://www.nbcnews.com/science/space/elon-musk-promises-spacex-will-stay-course-mars-n133971

======
osipov
sounds like "in Mars" is the proper expression...he wants to bury them there
:)

